# Hi From Peru, new in this forum



## EnriqueDwight (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi, my name is Enrique, i have less than a year breeding mantids, i am studying Entomology and i just get a gongylus and crebroter 5 each, and yesterday die 1 of each too, some advices??? i will apreciate 
here are some of my photos i make since i learn about insects, hope u like them


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 16, 2015)

Hello Enrique and welcome to the forum





For your two mantids species, here are the caresheets for Creobroter spp. (Flower Mantis) and Gongylus gongylodes (Violin mantis). There are many other tips, information, and howtos (with lots of photos) all around the forum so be sure to search around the various sections.

Nice display collections, with a outstanding effort and varying ootheca in the one.


----------



## mantiseater (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey Enrique it's Brian


----------



## Alikaren (Jul 16, 2015)

Let's hope not everyone on the forum PMs you with offers for Peruvian mantids...

Welcome on the forums! Is the mantid in deimatic display Oxyopsis sp.?


----------



## bobericc (Jul 16, 2015)

Hello and welcome! We look foward to seeing your natives!


----------



## Rick (Jul 16, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## EnriqueDwight (Jul 16, 2015)

mantiseater said:


> Hey Enrique it's Brian


Hi brian! i finally enter



Alikaren said:


> Let's hope not everyone on the forum PMs you with offers for Peruvian mantids...
> 
> Welcome on the forums! Is the mantid in deimatic display Oxyopsis sp.?


Yes they are Oxyopsis peruviana, was one of my first mantis and the one who i learn to do everything to a mantis, thank for asking


----------



## dmina (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello and welcome to the group!


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 17, 2015)

What is that cool looking mantis that looks just like a stick insect? Welcome to the forum!


----------



## EnriqueDwight (Jul 17, 2015)

Mantis Man13 said:


> What is that cool looking mantis that looks just like a stick insect? Welcome to the forum!


Mantis Man, she is an Angela guianensis, a hard to breed genus


----------



## Jay (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi there Enrique,

Welcome to the forum!

No good advise to share, but happy to have you.


----------



## sally (Jul 17, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Precarious (Jul 18, 2015)

You've all been warned:

Neotropical Mantis (formerly mantisdeperu)


----------



## mantiseater (Jul 18, 2015)

Precarious, enrique is not christian


----------



## Sticky (Jul 18, 2015)

Im confused here, is this new member the scammer Precarious is talking about?


----------



## Precarious (Jul 18, 2015)

Sticky said:


> Im confused here, is this new member the scammer Precarious is talking about?





mantiseater said:


> Precarious, enrique is not christian


1) Mantiseater has been working to rehabilitate Christian's reputation on this forum by defending him in the breeder feedback thread.

2) A new member appears from Peru who is on a first name basis with mantiseater.

3) This morning after years of inactivity Christian's YouTube account tries to use my video of Creobroter gemmatus to advertise the sale of nymphs.

Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## EnriqueDwight (Jul 18, 2015)

Precarious said:


> 1) Mantiseater has been working to rehabilitate Christian's reputation on this forum by defending him in the breeder feedback thread.
> 
> 2) A new member appears from Peru who is on a first name basis with mantiseater.
> 
> ...


What? are u guys acusing me for something?}

Find me on facebook, Enrique Pizarro 21, year old student of entomology my profile pic is an oxyopsis peruviana adult female, dont draw conclusions so fast without proves sir


----------



## mantiseater (Jul 18, 2015)

i am the one that told enrique to join the forum that is how i know him


----------



## Precarious (Jul 18, 2015)

EnriqueDwight said:


> What? are u guys acusing me for something?}
> 
> Find me on facebook, Enrique Pizarro 21, year old student of entomology my profile pic is an oxyopsis peruviana adult female, dont draw conclusions so fast without proves sir





mantiseater said:


> i am the one that told enrique to join the forum that is how i know him


Could just as easily be fronting for Christian. The coincidences are a little too convenient. I will do what I have to to protect forum members. They should be suspicious about this so I'm making them aware of it.


----------



## Sticky (Jul 18, 2015)

Thank you Precarious.


----------



## mantiseater (Jul 18, 2015)

Alikaren said:


> Let's hope not everyone on the forum PMs you with offers for Peruvian mantids...
> 
> Welcome on the forums! Is the mantid in deimatic display Oxyopsis sp.?


I agree, that has caused my friend in brazil to leave


----------



## mantiseater (Jul 18, 2015)

mantiseater said:


> I agree, that has caused my friend in brazil to leave


but i have a feeling it might not be a problem for enrique after precarious's welcome


----------



## Precarious (Jul 18, 2015)

Sticky said:


> Thank you Precarious.


You're welcome.

Innocent until proven guilty but the surrounding circumstance cause suspicion. The lesson here is if you associate with known scammers everyone else you associate with is also brought under suspicion.


----------



## Precarious (Jul 18, 2015)

mantiseater said:


> but i have a feeling it might not be a problem for enrique after precarious's welcome


It's your defense of a known scammer that brought on this reaction. If he leaves it's because your link to Christian is cause for concern for all of us.


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 18, 2015)

Mantis eater just stop defending your scammer friend. Just because he is your friend doesn't make it right.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 18, 2015)

Welcome. It is up to you to prove yourself honorable by sticking around, enjoying the hobby and the forum, and without scamming fellow hobbyists. Time will tell...


----------



## EnriqueDwight (Jul 18, 2015)

Come on stop this! i just introduce myself! this is no the finally of this topic, i have much to say but i dont know how to say it, i dont speak very well english, and dont worry i dont wanna change any ooths and i didnt offer any if u were wondering, i dont know how to send ooths and i am also afraid to be scammed, i just enter this forum with the purpose to know more advices to raise my mantids well, thats it. hope u understand all i wrote dont know if its ok, good night


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 19, 2015)

Ok we will help you but just for assurance nobody should buy from you if you are trying to sell stuff in the future.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 21, 2015)

Welcome


----------

